# Supra .vs Skyline which is better!



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi you lot!
Just thought i might as well get your opinions,whci is faster in a straight line,better lookin,reliable!
Let me know what you think,cos my dads just bought a 96 supra.






cheers!


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Suptarts are nice looking and a nice drive, but it has to be SKYLINES ALL THE WAY! 

The look the Business and do the Business 

Regards
AK


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

cool 
But,i still think a simlarly supd skyline wouldnt beat the sup. at speeds from 120-160,on a stage 1+car.
I would have bought a skyline but,they too expensive and i could get a clean mint sup form japan for a couple f gs less.
Im not saying that a sup is defo faster,but they r bullets to the 140mph mark,but on the other hand i havent sat in a sky------.
So.........im not in a position to judge ......although for sumthing to beat us....i would give it the upmost respect:smokin: 





Cheers!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

This should bring out the Festive Spirit around here.

My order of supremacy;

JOINT FIRST;
Soarer/Skyline/EVO/Supra.
FOURTH;
Nearly all the rest.
LAST;
Trabant.

It is the 'type' of driver that makes all the difference;

Soarer owners; Smart-ahses:smokin: 
Skyline owners; Decent types. 
EVO owners; Total bloody nutters. 
Supra owner; ooooooooooh tempting..........festina lente


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Supra vs GT-R*

I don't want to start any my car is better than yours arguments... and I agree the Current Supra is an excellent japanese sports car. But... Is it better than the GT-R, well in one word, "No!". 

Realistically it is also due an update now too. Also they are in a different market segments too, your better off comparing the supra with the 300ZX. Better also depends on your perspective on this, your style, taste, budget and especially running costs. Supra's are everywhre too. The gt-r is very exclusive with less GT-R's in the country than many ferrari or porsche. This obviously has many dissadvantages too as parts are a lot more expensive and generally they are a lot more expensive to service, maintain and insure. 

They never made a 'R'acing supra so there is no GT-R or Type R model to compare the supra with against the Skyline with. Perhaps you could also compare it to the 25GTt, but certainly not the GT-R model. The GT-R is significantly more expensive too. Its technology is in a different league altogether too. The design is much older, no attesa 4wd or hicas 4ws or other goodies but certainly up there in the 'excellent value for money', a lovable what you see is what you get kind of car. It has to be the twin turbo model though, the ones that are turboless are unloved and cheap to buy, especially an auto (ugh!). Obviously the Fast & The Furious has certainly give back a lot of appeal to the supra and ofcouse lets not forget how many tuning goodies are out there for it too. Overall I really think the supra is a cool car, but certainly doesn't have the cool of the gt-r badge...

Just my 2p's...


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Id love to see what your brain looks like mycroft...!!!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

#Id love to see what your brain looks like mycroft...!!!#

I just love it when you talk dirty, you smooth tongued lothario!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I second everything Trevor said, thats about the size of it. The GT-R doesnt really have many cars that compare to its technology or to its approach. The Supra for me is a direct compare to the 300ZX TT, both of which I love, but neither of which are GT-R compares as far as I'm concerned...

Theres my 2p as well


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

This subject had been done to death! 

They are both great cars and achieve similar goals in slightly differnt ways. 

I hope this doens't turn into a childish discussion as has happened many times before!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

This is often the case when any my cars better than your car debates crop up  if you enjoy your car, can affort it and love driving it thats what matters, the end.

Trev


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, ditto Dino.

Please ensure we keep this topic factual and objective.

Cem


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Guys
Yeh,great views on the topic,although i think that the supra is the only thing capable of dealing with a skyline,or is the only jap competition,ur absolutely right about the skylines great technonlogy,but i read many mags which state the gtr is more of a gt coupe,and the supra is a sports car.
Keep on coming with the views guys..... 
Although i think that the 300zx is not in the supra leauge(no offence)my uncle has just bought a veilside kitted manaul with similat spec but it cannot compete.So that y i think that the gtr is a direct comparisons with the supra.



Cheer


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

You'd be better off arguing Supra Vs 300zx on a zx board. I do know the modified zx boys also create some amazing 600 bhp+ cars too... The zx is very much the equal to the 'supra' because they where both designed to compete against each other for sales despite which one you prefer is better or worse. 

At the end of the day the Skyline owner isn't just concerned about how many bhp his car has got and how fast the car goes in a straight line (perhaps this is more important in the us with all that space hence, straight roads and cheap fuel hence the large cube engines), its about the way it handles that power into a corner and on a track... here only Evo's and the like are in the running, a rwd only car would get minced, especially in the wet!

T


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Cool!
Im not argueing just gettin in some opinions,ill find out when my uncle purchases a nismo 400r,he coughing about 50 odd grand,lucky him!
So he said hell be gettin the car after christmas,ill ask him to email me the pics,so i can show u lot!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Your dad has a Saab with NOS, and a Supra, and your uncle is buying a 400r...?????

an interesting collection of cars in the family... what does mum drive??? a Mclaren, or a helicopter??? or a helicopter with a parking bay with a parachute fot the mclaren??? 

when are all these cars gonna be on the road???


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

no....my dad has given the saab to my mum,he takes the van to the depot everyday,the supra is parked in my 3 garages and the 400r is gonna be parked in there as well,cos my uncle lives across the road from us.
Im no way rich,just average,my dad worked very hard from a tennager!So im very grateful


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*400R*

Where's he getting the 400R from?


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

From japan......he inquired and found out that nismo in japan had originally made these cars for special orders only. 
HIs business partner is japanese and his brother in Nagoya is selling his.
Thats wat he told us,He is personally importing her and she is due in southampton docks on the 26th of jan. 
Hes gonna send me the pics of her in Nagoya,so ill share them !


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

MattPayne said:


> *Your dad has a Saab with NOS, and a Supra, and your uncle is buying a 400r...????? *


The SAAB is one of our cars...


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Yes!
Although the nos has been taken out now,but yeh,Dan remember we wanted a t4 conversion,but ulot said no way,well i went to ace cafe meet,and saw your 93 with t4 turbo,and 50+shot nos,i thought that we were one of the fastest saabs around. 







Cheers!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to but in but I just wanna draw your attention to before anyone else replies...

http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4954

Cheers Fellas,

We hate this comparison stuff as much as you guys do. The cars are very different and good for different things.

Gaz.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

usmann_a said:


> *Dan remember we wanted a t4 conversion,but ulot said no way,well i went to ace cafe meet,and saw your 93 with t4 turbo,and 50+shot nos,i thought that we were one of the fastest saabs around*


Well, thats not strictly true, Giles said no to your plans and recommended another solution as he prefers to stick to more "bolt-on" tuning parts that are proven for your vehicle, a "t4" conversion is quite a loose description and didnt really imply what kind of specification you wanted the turbo to be.

I would have put a stage-2 TD04 on it myself, but I'm not the tuning manager... The car you saw would be Matts 9-3, his turbo is a TD04HL-15T on my advice (hence why its the fastest  ), runs around 1.3 bar when I last set it up, and it is pretty fast for a front-driver. He's going 2.3 next... But, you don't need the SAAB now, you have the Supra 

Cheers,

Dan

_Any opinions expressed in this posting are personal, and do not in any way represent company policy or attitude of the implied SAAB tuners._


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks Gaz, we have been warned now


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> *Thanks Gaz, we have been warned now *


Hey Dave 

Hows it going, long time no see? 

Gaz.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great Gaz. Derby meet is going well and may become bigger soon I am doing my best to bring together as many quick cars as possible with no bitchyness to each other 
We have skylines (the best of course ), supras, zx's, evos, imprezas, even cosworths, and many more but not TVRs!
The 200plus club has taught me to repect other peoples cars and I look forward to Ten of the Best 2 next year for all the marques to go head to head.
Speech over, I trust your Supra is running fine?


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Whilst queueing to get into a sainsburys car park recently i was right behind a supra in the queue. I had the window open cos i had a *** on the go & what did i hear but "look theres a skyline" Nuff said.:smokin:


----------



## Justin Foden (Oct 19, 2002)

Over the last year ive driven every single Jap performance
car except the NSX; some modded, some modded highly,
a few standard.

Is the Skyline better than the supra ?

I have to say, I honestly think the supra has my vote over the
R32 and R33 Skyline; £20k modding a supra will get you in the 10's (or low 11's) AND THEY DO HANDLE EXTREMELY WELL !!!!

IMHO, the latest R34 does have the edge over the supra,
which is why im buying one; but at £40k I could buy 4 6speed
twin turbo'd supras !!!!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Justin,

Did you drive them both on a circuit ?
you cannot even get close to the handling properties of any GTR on a road. if you put them on a track you will see the difference, and no I'm not talking about a 1/4 mile straight.

The Supra is a very rare showing at a track day because they are not too great at getting the power down. 

Don't get me wrong I like Supras but the skyline has the edge. the Engine/running gear is streets ahead.

Why else would people like top secret put skyline running gear into Supras ?

Cheapest to get to 550 bhp ?.... Supra.

Which 550 bhp car goes around a track the fastest ? skyline all the way.

I suppose it depends what you want the car for. I live in a world with bends on the roads.

enjoy the 34 !!

/Steve


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Supra vs Skyline*

Basically it come down to english weather and roads, if you have big power you need 4wd. As I've said on many occassions, if I lived in Arizona then I'd probably have a Supra.

Guy


----------



## Branners (Oct 17, 2002)

Supras are rare at track days just because we dont do many track days. I would say a dry track would be a leveller for the cars and I would expect a Supra and a Skyline to lap in about the same sort of time.

We really should get a joint track day sorted out some time to try and get these things sorted out 

JB


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

We have had a few attend a couple of Kemble airfield days.
They were just too hard to drive around the small twisty circuit.
TVR's were having problems too.
Big power and RWD don't help with anything but perfect conditions.

Like Guy says there are very few dry places I have only done a few trackdays and all but one were at least damp.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Branners,

How about 14th March?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6734

I'm sure I could arrange the same deal for a few of you guys too.... In fact, if we could get enough of us there, we could have one of the sessions to ourselves so we don't tread on any Caterfields. 

Peter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi all. Still new hear and I may shed some light.

I had 3 choices. 93 MKIV Supra, 93 R32 GTR and 92 Series 6 RX7. It came down to purpose. I wanted track car. Supra was first to go. Too soft for the track, and yes, they are very rare sight at track days even here in Aust. 

Love the RX-7, but can't find one here that's not accident damaged. Also I know the reliability of the Series 6 is good, but still don't feel that confident in rotory engines. Good brakes, even though it's the same as R32 GTR.

GTR is the best track day hacker. However, it's stock suspension is a bit harsh on the road. I like the Supra on roads.


----------



## Branners (Oct 17, 2002)

PeterE said:


> *Branners,
> 
> How about 14th March?
> 
> ...


Just how cheap are you able to get it? We are looking at a track day as Bassingborne (airfield day) some time in the new year, the japUKmeets guys are doing a track day sometime next year as well. So Im sure we can get a few similar cars together.

JB


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Both fine cars in their*

own respect. 
I have found supra drivers respect GTR owners and likewise (flame suit on I know) I done a track day at hullavingotn with a black supra 400 bhp ish and the chap was a fine man and knew what to do and how to control it. lots of mututal interest....

2 completely diff machines so I think comparison is unachieveable as it starts wars....and yes I have been guilty in the past. I think with the power achieveable from both cars it is down to preference of looks, machine, abilities etc. Have always loved the GTR ever since I saw that 600 horse blue r32 positiviley whizz around coomb back in the early 90s....and there was me thinking that countaches and de tomasos were untouchable!! too much miami vice and dodgy mags for you!! 

I have seen and been in stonkingly quick examples of both....so as long as it scares me then it is a top motor....
I have been scared by cossies (both escort and sierra - top motors) and alot of it down to the drivers.

I have to admire the supra lot for having the balls to put all that chuff through the rear wheels...especially the guy with the wooden leg!! what a legend...when he hobbled off from his 600_ bhp mentalist at bolney my mate nearly fell off the bench....

If the original guy that posted it meant to start a war ( as I have read some of yer antics b4) then you are a true stain. 
N


----------



## unikey (Nov 23, 2002)

changing the subject slightly does everyone have mad families as well or are you the only nut

Mine....Imprezza STi (cheap and chearful til I can afford a GTR)
Mum....Imprezza Wrx Wagon/ Honda S2000 modded to around 280bhp
Sister..Mr2 Turbo
Uncle..Lotus Carlton

Simon


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*class effort mate*

your family sounds like a legend!
is your sister single?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Branners said:


> *
> 
> Just how cheap are you able to get it? We are looking at a track day as Bassingborne (airfield day) some time in the new year, the japUKmeets guys are doing a track day sometime next year as well. So Im sure we can get a few similar cars together.
> 
> JB *


PM'd you. No comparison between an airfield day and Rockingham though, galaxies apart.


----------



## unikey (Nov 23, 2002)

Sorry Smootster got married last year to a bloke who drives a 406 

Mum and me are the total car nuts although she is thinking about a civic next time because she is slowing down to much to drive anything quick


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everybody
Istarted the thread for opinions,not to cause trouble,and i totally love the skyline,and hopefully would have 1 one day.
So if u saw the link from gazwalker,they r talking rubbish,
Lets just flippin leave this topic,its headache.
Big respct to the skyline! 






Cheers!


----------



## Taz (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Both fine cars in their*



Smootster73 said:


> *own respect.
> 
> I have to admire the supra lot for having the balls to put all that chuff through the rear wheels...especially the guy with the wooden leg!! what a legend...when he hobbled off from his 600_ bhp mentalist at bolney my mate nearly fell off the bench....
> 
> ...


You mean Leon. The leg is CF not wooden. The car is obviously an Auto & it did 184mph at 10 of the best.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Branners said:


> *
> 
> Just how cheap are you able to get it? We are looking at a track day as Bassingborne (airfield day) some time in the new year, the japUKmeets guys are doing a track day sometime next year as well. So Im sure we can get a few similar cars together.
> 
> JB *


JB,

Just to confirm that ET are willing to do your guys the same deal so let me know how many places you'd like. It's on a first paid goes basis so the sooner I know the better.

Oh, this offer was strictly on the understanding that there'd be no racing...   

Peter.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Drool slaver drool...Rockingham....  

Ahem,

As for the Supra being to soft for the track, utter bollox 
The stock car is softly sprung but I doesn't take much effort to stiffen it up.

The bigger issue with the J-spec examples are the brakes. They are tiny and [email protected], they fade after 3 corners...utterly dyer 

Who one the JGTC this year??? 

I'm not flaming just having a gentle prod!  

Got to defend my baby!

Respect to both marques, we should bash other wannabies as the Supra and Skyline are the big boys...shame Toyota didn't keep it up-to-date like the Nissan did the Skyline. I think they missed a trick there.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

alex h said:


> we should bash other wannabies as the Supra and Skyline are the big boys


I think the NSX boys would have something to say about that as well as owners of the Other Twin Turbo Toyota that has both working at the same time and trick switchable suspension as standard.



alex h and seconded:) said:


> I'm not flaming just having a gentle prod!
> 
> Got to defend my baby!


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *
> 
> I think the NSX boys would have something to say about that as well as owners of the Other Twin Turbo Toyota that has both working at the same time and trick switchable suspension as standard.
> 
> *


The NSX has no turbo's ... therefore its gay!  

Doh just insulted all the NA Supra's and Skylines  



> _Other Twin Turbo Toyota that has both working at the same time and trick switchable suspension as standard._


Who's that then?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm trying to remember the name....but no matter how hard I try the only thing I can remember is that it ain't a bloody hatchback, doesn't look like a Corrado or a Hyundai Scoupe and bears no resemblance to a pram after that my mind is numb.

Ho-hum...such is life.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

So Alex, are you going to join the 'big boys' then? 

What about you Iain, fancy showing us what a Soarer can do?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Peter - despite my lack of experience I'd love to rag it round Rockingham...but I have the really awful brakes...and no hope of upgrading them - unless a rich uncle who I know nothing about dies in the next few weeks and leaves his fortune to me.

How does the rockingham track compare to the Silverstone Indy Circuit? In terms of breaking and cornering speeds? The only time I've been on a real track was at Trax2001 when we got 15mins on the track - by the end of which my brakes were dead...unlike the 1 lap I managed at Bentwaters before they died. Maybe I should try DIY airducting to improve things???.....

In short no....sorry

I think John (Branners) will be able to rustle up a few peeps to make a decent show of it. He's not posted details on our BBS yet but I'm sure he will shortly.

Thanks for getting us in on the deal.

Laters


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Yep, when the War is over I shall be there, large as life and twice as ugly. Around April/May will see things a bit calmer, then I will gicve the old girl a good shake down.

Rockingham favours the Soarer with its trick suspension, dammit even the V8 drives round EVOs on there and the Caterham driver was a little bit P'd off that it took him a lap to get past Mike in the V8. That has 300hp and weighs 100kgs more than me and I'll have nigh on 400hp by then, so yeah if I can get 173mph at Thruxton on that track I should really open her out. Claudius (2.2 EVO) is coming over next year for a 'Keyboard Warriors Grudge Match' and I'm gonna thrash the 'Hun' into the ground. 

Determined to get an '11' this coming year even if it is 11.999!

I have always thought it is possible on the standard Turbos, so this year I will try again for the last time as later next year I have something rather special to play with.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

How about making the whole thing really interesting

EVO vs Soarer vs Supra vs Skyline.

400hp limit with Standard Turbos

Has to be driven to and from the track.

Now that would be fun.

I'm definitely up for that.


----------



## SimonSubaru (Dec 30, 2002)

Supra is a nice car but i like the Skyline GTR better 
the Allwheeldrive works better than the 2wd


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

One of the beaters on a nearby shoot had a Subaru 4WD pick-up and yes it was impressive, we could put all the peasants we had shot that day in the back, no problem. Subarus are great!


----------



## SimonSubaru (Dec 30, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *One of the beaters on a nearby shoot had a Subaru 4WD pick-up and yes it was impressive, we could put all the peasants we had shot that day in the back, no problem. Subarus are great!
> 
> 
> *


Well we dont get Skyline or Supra or NSX (this list could go on and on) here in Iceland dont even think we have a Soarer. 
So the subaru is fine for now


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

alex h said:


> *How does the rockingham track compare to the Silverstone Indy Circuit? In terms of breaking and cornering speeds?*


Alex,

I've only done the GP and National circuits at Silverstone so I'm not sure how the Indy compares with Rockingham. I would say that Rockingham is one of the hardest circuits for brakes that I've ever done. There are 2 braking points in fairly short succession where I was braking hard from well over 130mph at both. It's such a great facility though and they've even smoothed the circuit layout a bit more this time. At this price, it's one not to be missed.

Iain,

So you want me to detune my car. An equal power trial would obviously favour the lighter cars. All cars aren't created equal so I don't see the point in trying to make just one facet of the cars performance equal when all the other facets are different. How about making them all 400bhp, all the same weight, all the same suspension, all the same drivetrains, all driven by the same driver, etc? Defeats the object don't you think.

Come on, show us what she's made of. I'm sure I could convince ET to let you have the same deal....  

Peter.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

How many horses under the pink bonnet then?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

OOps sorry. I keep forgetting it's red isn't it.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Too many for you by the sound of it!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I just want to know what I am up against, I will be getting about 260bhp/ton by then.

I am happy to give it a go.

After all I only drive a lickle Soarer and you have a big mean street fighting machine, I don't want to get humiliated, we all know the Skyline is the Beast from the East and that I will be crushed by the might of the GTR.

Then again maybe not.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Can I join in ?*

Peter,
you can use my R33 against Mycroft if you like ,I`d hate to think of you over stressing those famous wheels of yours.

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm not sure, is it a pretty colour? Peter is very particular.

(stifled laughter)


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Iain, last time of testing:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6238

What colour is yours then? No, don't tell me, just bring it along on the 14th, I'll spot it OK.  I've only ever seen one Soarer on track and that seemed to spend most if it's time moving over the right to let me past!

Thanks for offer Henry but I've no intention of using my 19's on track, that would be an unfair advantage!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

It`s Midnight Purple Mycroft,it matches Peter hair colour nicely. 
It would be a close race though as Peter is not used to putting his foot down or going in a straight line.

Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Peter.*

I was thinking of lending you the R32 but it`s such an old car! 



Henry.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh, ha bloody ha! Purple and strawberry blonde, yes very nice... 

There aren't too many straight lines at Rockingham Henry so I reckon I might stand a bit of a chance if I've scraped up enough cash for new front discs by then and my gearbox holds together for the day. 

Hmmm PX, old car, old bloke, should go well together....  Go on then, I'll give the old girl a run out if you insist!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

So Henry, If i read this right I think the blond Laurence Llewellyn Bowen might have the advantage over me then, what with 460horses at the wheels.

Unless the 'Pink Eyeliner' weighs in at a portly 2tonnes+ I'm gonna get trashed.

Oh well... I'll have to try a little harder.

My baby @12th post down;
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5749&highlight=soarer+baby


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> *Unless the 'Pink Eyeliner' weighs in at a portly 2tonnes+ I'm gonna get trashed.*


Do I take that as a yes then Iain? Reckon I'll be able to sell tickets, I hear there are people out there how really want to meet you in person....   

Btw, I NEVER wear make up on track days, I do have some standards left you know.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

PeterE said:


> *
> Btw, I NEVER wear make up on track days, I do have some standards left you know. *


That is not the rumour I heard!

I'll still give it a go.

'There is only humiliation in not trying or being afraid to try, defeat is not to be feared'
'Mycroft Book of Proverbs'

or perhaps this maybe more apt;

'When you get utterly humiliated, just start crying and tell everyone the nasty man cheated, keep crying 'til they give you the prize just to shut you up'
'Mycroft Book of Bad Losers


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Is that a yes too Henry? What time shall I pick her up?  

Nice one Iain, I'll pm you the details!

Btw, she's definitely red:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Drag Racing*

Pink eyeliner and mini skirts.............
Race in Drag,now there`s a thought and I`m sure you could sell tickets and give the money to a good cause.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

"I hear there are people out there how really want to meet you in person...."  

Yesss, I have a 'fan base' to die for...which by strange coincidence appears to be what quite a number have in mind.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*The R33?*

I`ll drive it up to Rockingham for you Peter.I`ve not been there before so I`ll follow you if I can keep up! 

The R32 has one of those funny gearboxes in it where you pull the stick backwards to go forwards,so confusing You wouldn`t like it.

I`ll get it right one day
 

Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Red wine takes the pain away and I highly recommend it.

As a bit of a "lightweight" I can`t keep up with the older generation,soooo nite nite all. 

Henry


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

You serious Henry? Do you want a place, you'll love it there....


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Yeah,please.*

Thats a big YES.Serious mate.

Henry

Go to PM in two minutes(slow typer )


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Some owners I wouldn't mention but very biased towards the GTR though not the brain capacity to comprehend the Supra's abilities. It's all in how each car is modified to its owners specifications, has anyone here visited the site www.to4r.com ??? Basically - it's a 700 hp+ club, most of the owners are running on STOCK BOTTOM ENDS making over 1000hp. Supra's deserve much more respect than most of you barely attend towards it, both the GTR and Supra obviously being the highest potent cars in circuit racing and street, so realistically pointing out that one is better than the other is ignorant, it all comes down to how each car's modified, whether based for circuit, top end street or for the...1/4mile strips. The U.S. spec Supra by the way is the fastest compared to the Jap or Uk spec. Low 13's (sometimes high 12's) vs high 13's. It sounds like most of you who speak of the Supra being such a bad car generally don't know much about it, maybe because you don't own one. There's a trick to driving the car therefore to handle horsepower it would lead to the means of being able to control the car. Did most of you purchase GTR's for it's handling abilities knowing you were such bad drivers that the AWD does the work and not your driving skills? Not many GTR's make such big hp #'s, so how come if the Supra's such a bad car, it's always on magazine covers with the numbers 1000hp+ next to it....on a STOCK BOTTOM END. Didn't Esso Ultraflex Supra win the JGTC last year??? I thought Supra's weren't circuit cars...hmmm dumb assholes. Oh ... little petey with his 400r lookalike, play with Peter Blach's SUPRA...ooo no no you go down like downforce on your 4 point adjustable wing.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

C0CK.

**** off onto a board that wants to hear you go on about Supras.

They are fine cars. This is a GTR bulletin board. What do you expect ?

everyone to say oh well perhaps I bought the wrong car, and I secretly believe the Supra to be the best car ever.

And if you think a skyline drives itself then you are very much mistaken, but then I doubt you can even drive. And you have certainly never driven one.

There are people on this BB who have owned Supras and got rid of them and kept the skyline.

look at the residual values.

work it out yourself.

/Steve


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Nur-GTR said:


> * The U.S. spec Supra by the way is the fastest compared to the Jap or Uk spec. *


You just lost all credibility instanatly with that un-informed statement.


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

SteveC said:


> *C0CK.
> 
> **** off onto a board that wants to hear you go on about Supras.*


No thanks - we don't want him either.

Especially spotuing such inaccurate, uninformed, nonsensical gibberish.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Keith_C said:


> *No thanks - we don't want him either.
> 
> Especially spotuing such inaccurate, uninformed, nonsensical gibberish. *


Good Man !! 

Was he on the supra BB stirring up about skylines ??


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Not that I saw - if he was he wouldn't last long before he was banned and his posts deleted. The child obviously has the brains of a baboon.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Funtime...

A few corrections...

The US spec Supra IS the fastest TT Supra made... it was 'profiled' to compete against the home market muscle and the UK and J-spec were found wanting... so as far as losing all credibility MartinF that is all yours gone immediately ...

KeithC, most Americans will have vastly more knowledge of dragging cars than us here... I learnt my stuff over there and trust me we are 10 years behind and some things are never eevn done here... ever wondered how the Americans can launch so quickly with their Supras and you lot can't?... perhaps rather than slagging him off you would be better served gaining the knowledge that may be second nature to him...


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Just a couple of minor issues:

a) Aren't the UK and US spec Supra's *identical* mechanically. J-specs are different, yes, but UK/US-spec (or rather, 'export' spec) are the same. The only differences are that items standard on UK's were option on US's - or not even fitted. This would probably mean a heavier car *on average*, but a fully-loaded US spec would be virtually identical to a UK aside from minor Euro-spec things like the scoop, front spoiler, diff oil cooler, etc. A few piunds here and there, I suppose it adds up, but then won't the US Supra have an American in it to even it out...

b) I'm slagging him off as he's claiming there are Supra's out there making 1000bhp on the stock bottom end. This statement is so staggeringly stupid as to defy belief.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keith_C _*
> Just a couple of minor issues:
> 
> a) Aren't the UK and US spec Supra's *identical* mechanically. J-specs are different, yes, but UK/US-spec (or rather, 'export' spec) are the same. The only differences are that items standard on UK's were option on US's - or not even fitted. This would probably mean a heavier car *on average*, but a fully-loaded US spec would be virtually identical to a UK aside from minor Euro-spec things like the scoop, front spoiler, diff oil cooler, etc. A few piunds here and there, I suppose it adds up, but then won't the US Supra have an American in it to even it out...*


No, the ECUs' are different so although mechanically similar the mapping and fuelling makes the US Supra far more fierce in the mid-range... 




> _Originally posted by Keith_C _*
> b) I'm slagging him off as he's claiming there are Supra's out there making 1000bhp on the stock bottom end. This statement is so staggeringly stupid as to defy belief. *


It is not 'stupid' it is a fact... the difference is language... perhaps you should be considering what we call a standard bottom end and what is meant by that over there...  I found that Standard just meant to many that the Journals were the same size and that the crank was the standard unit lightened and nitrided... that was 'standard' when I lived there...  
You say fries and I chips... 
You say fanny and I say ahse 
I say think a little before uttering...

I may not be right and this Nur-GTR could be a bloody jerk... but I cannot from what I have read even get close to thinking that... so will give him a little lee-way...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nur-GTR said:


> *Oh ... little petey with his 400r lookalike, play with Peter Blach's SUPRA...ooo no no you go down like downforce on your 4 point adjustable wing. *


Is this a reference to me....?


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Mycroft said:


> *No, the ECUs' are different so although mechanically similar the mapping and fuelling makes the US Supra far more fierce in the mid-range...
> 
> *


Any proof to back this up or is it just more BS from the master of BS ?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Well you certainly were blessed with Irish charm weren't you! hahaha 

I'll publish the proof on the TIF site... in the pay-for-info section... you'll be joining of course... hahaha


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

As I thought nothing but BS.

WTF has Irish charm got to do with anything!!

Point made, no more posts needed from me on this subject i feel.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Martin F said:


> *
> Point made, no more posts needed from me on this subject i feel. *


3 posts too late I fear...

You must leave your resentment toward me at the door... or don't walk in, I have only corrected your mistake and did it with a little humour and you seethe almost immediately. 
You have a very thin skin, don't expose it too readily as one day I might be tempted to spike you again.
It seems you haven't recovered from the last time.
GET OVER IT!


----------



## Terminator (May 26, 2002)

This appears to be a little odd. I wonder why a stock US Supra when brought over this side of the pond, appears to have the same performance as that of a stock UK spec on UK pump fuel.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Errrr, because the fuels are different... just a guess you understand...  that is why it is fuelled differently... you did read my reply didn't you...

You should see the difference in the US fuel CVs' to ours... and you can have higher octane and higher CVs' so Toyota used that to make both the Soarer V8 and the Supra TT faster than the UK/Euro/JDM models...

Has this become the MKIV site suddenly... shouldn't you be asking all this on Supraforums and your own?

I know some of you miss me and I really do appreciate the compliment... but please... try to rub along without me... if you can...


----------



## Terminator (May 26, 2002)

I do not wish to clutter the GRT board with anymore on this topic. As you say there are more appropriate places to discuss such issues. However I did not invite ridicule or argument; I merely posted about a physical first hand observation.

As always you are full of self importance and civility is beyond you.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

###
I do not wish to clutter the GRT board with anymore on this topic.
### 

BTW... it's GTR... hahaha  byeeee...

fish barrel shooting in a ... re-arrange at your leisure.....


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

As Phil says, one guy on the UK site has a US Supra, and it is near identical to the UK/Jap ones. So thats your BS dealt with Mycroft. 

Better 1/4mile times? Well prepped tracks and drag radials make that difference in launching ability.


----------



## Terminator (May 26, 2002)

> _
> fish barrel shooting in a ...[/B]_


_ 

You fell in feet first and made my last point for me.

DIY_


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Terminator... have you 'terminated' or is it 'I'll be back'... hahaha 

Syed, schools out for today... go away and try to work out where you went wrong.


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice Iain, snide comments to avoid looking as stupid as you are. 

Bye!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Phew, I'm so glad I have avoided looking stupid... unlike some eh!

hahaha


----------



## Pops (Jul 5, 2003)

> b) I'm slagging him off as he's claiming there are Supra's out there making 1000bhp on the stock bottom end. This statement is so staggeringly stupid as to defy belief.



It's not stupid, the current record for a Supra on stock internals is 956rwhp (1100+bhp). By stock internals we in the US mean stock rods, stock pistons, stock crank with the only change to the motor being cams. Alot of the cars that do this are pure dyno queens though, he mentioned Peter Blach's car which is the record holder, with all that power he ran something like a 11.2 @ 136mph. I have heard our dynos read higher, so that should also be taken into account. Matter of fact, the Dragsport R33 GTR here in the US dynoed 764whp to all four wheels with stock internals ( http://www.dragsport.com/issue/6/feat_article.shtml ). Wouldnt that be a world record for a GTR?


A Supra here in the US ran a 8.390 @ 166mph on 15" BFG drag radials, it weighs 3300lbs and uses a 3 speed auto. I wouldnt call it a street car in any way shape or form since the turbo is peaking through it's hood, but still impressive.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Bang-on Pops...

The ONLY place to learn HOW to drag a car is in the States...


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

> I found that Standard just meant to many that the Journals were the same size and that the crank was the standard unit lightened and nitrided... that was 'standard' when I lived there





> By stock internals we in the US mean stock rods, stock pistons, stock crank with the only change to the motor being cams.


1000bhp off totally stock internals? I still say rubbish.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

I didn't bother reading through the 8 or so pages (well who would?), so I don't know if the following comment(s) have been said, but they should have been said.

Won't this site be a bit biased? I mean like, everyone (well most people) here own a Skyline of some sort.

The UK spec Supra had a bit more power (320rwhp) then the US spec Supra and an optional bonnet scoop.

Supra all the way!  But then it depends on what the driver wants. Both cars can deliver fun, but for example, if you want to drift, then the Supra is the better car for obvious reasons (although a Skyline isn't designed for drifting, it can be made to drift, but with immoral modifications  ).

Reliability - Toyota.
Aftermarket - same really.
Performance - same.



There are questions that you need to ask, and we cannot answer them for you


----------



## Pops (Jul 5, 2003)

LSR said:


> *
> Aftermarket - same really.
> Performance - same.
> *



I have to disagree on those two, the aftermarket for the Skyline head and shoulders above the Supra. Just one example there are no turbos that bolt up to the stock manifold for the Supra, where as there are countless for the GTR.

Performance is not the same, while the Supra does make alot of power it cant put it to the ground in street trim. Why do you think they have the tag of being roll racers only? With the Supra you have to have your street tires, your road course tires, and your drag tires with the Skyline you can use one set for all if you want. Example was this years Ultimate street car challenge, the rule states you have to use one set of wheels/tires. A 600whp Supra wearing 18's could only run a 12.6 while the 500whp GTR on 18" ran 11.7's. I've seen too many 800hp Supras lose on the street to cars with alot less power just because the Supra cannot hook up. Overall performance goes to the Skyline, just for the simple fact it can put it's power to the ground without needing slicks. 




Keith_C said:


> *1000bhp off totally stock internals? I still say rubbish. *


It's well known fact that they can and have gone over 1000bhp on stock internals, the first car did it 4 years ago with 871rwhp.


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

My mistake - I was under the impression that you had to maintain that power for longer than it took to do the dyno run and then get it rebuilt. Typical bloody dyno queens. Over here we like to make the power all day, every day, for tens of thousands of miles on normal 97 UK RON pump fuel.

You're right on some of the rest though - mainly as the manifold is very well designed for the sequential blowers, but that scuppers any chance of a normal bolt-on replacement, and junking the sequentials entirely and using twins/singles really requires some a decent ECU replacement and some proper mapping to get the job done properly. It can be worked aroung but, frankly, who wants a half-****d job?

Just out of interest, exactly what 600whp car was it you saw run at USC? (I assume you mean USC in the UK?)


----------



## Pops (Jul 5, 2003)

Most of the cars are dyno queens and never really race at full boost, but some have made alot of 1/4th passes but that's really just 10 seconds at full power. 


The USCC was held by Sport Compact car magazine not sure if you guys get that out there, but it was Mani J's car. A viper came in first, GTR in second and the Supra in 3rd.


----------



## Keith_C (Mar 24, 2002)

Pops said:


> *Most of the cars are dyno queens and never really race at full boost, but some have made alot of 1/4th passes but that's really just 10 seconds at full power.*


Bah - total nonsense. If you dyno, you do it in your full, day-to-day street setup. You don't go whacking in insane fuel and winding the boost up to three tons for 5 secs just so you get a good figure. Any car which does that is *not* a 1000bhp car, it's a fraud.


----------



## detheridge02 (Jul 1, 2003)

I run both a Mk3 sup and a GTS Skyline. Supra everytime for raw power and sideways action. Skyline for top end speed, looks and comfort. 

In terms of tunability Skyline everytime. Which one do I take to the tracks... Supra!! a) it cost me less and b) I find it a bit more agile in the twisty bits.

Just my tuppenth worth 

Dave


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

detheridge02 said:


> *I run both a Mk3 sup and a GTS Skyline. Supra everytime for raw power and sideways action. Skyline for top end speed, looks and comfort.
> 
> In terms of tunability Skyline everytime. Which one do I take to the tracks... Supra!! a) it cost me less and b) I find it a bit more agile in the twisty bits.
> 
> ...


Dave, lets face it every car is 'compromised' but I don't think you can really compare the GT-S vs Mk3 Supra. 

The GT-S was aimed towards every day driving with some "sporting intensions" thrown in, it was not ever intended for "raw power" or "trackdays" (though it can be tuned to make it so) - but if you really want to throw it around a track or you want raw power you buy the GT-R for that...

The perfect thing is to buy both a GT-S and a GT-R....


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

OK, so I have a GTS and it whoops everything...

GTR's
Supras
Ferrari's
Saleen's
Lambo's
Bugatti's


The List goes on....


but then.....










I wake up in a cold sweat in realising that I really ought to have waitied a little bit longer and got the GTR.

Such is life.



But at the end of the day

Weebles wobble



and they don't fall down.



Good Afternoon
Good Evening
and Good 2 oclock in the morning.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Re-vive this thread for fun...Anyone here know of any RB26DETT powered car, tube chassis even, that has put a car into the 6's in the 1/4 mile? Just the other week, down in Florida, Titan Motorsports put a tube chassis, 2JZ-GTE powered Celica on the track, and blasted in the 1320 in a mere 6.6 seconds...How remarkable is that?


----------

